# RAW prices at walmart



## jlaugh87 (Mar 14, 2011)

I am thinking about going to the local walmart to check out their prices... anyone have any insight on what to expect as far as prices and variety go?

I started my allergic male to a raw diet... Whole chickens that I would order via my friends restaurant. I want to throw some variety into his diet and saw that walmart may have some affordable solutions.


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

In terms of what variety Walmart carries, I think that all depends on the specific store. If you have a couple different stores available, I think you would be able to find almost anything. 

One walmart near me, I found some lamb ribs for relatively cheap (I think 1.70/lb?). Another also has sliced beef liver, but it's not cheap. I also saw Tilapia whole, I think around 2.50/lb. 

I didn't see beef of any kind for less than $2/lb, even the on sale stuff. But the chicken you can get pretty good prices if it's the almost expired stuff. I got chicken necks for ~.60/lb, almost expired. 

You might check out some of the smaller grocery stores, like Kroger or Randalls (if you have them where you live). Their regular prices are much more expensive than walmart but if you manage to catch a sale, sometimes it's cheaper. 

But I'm basing how expensive it is in relation to bulk prices, so my definition of "cheap" might be different than some


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I get my ground beef from there quite often (when my supplier runs out) and I can get 3lbs for $7.00 which is really good in this area.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

you can also ask them to special order if you are willing to buy in bulk - usually a 40lb case. The same goes for most grocery stores.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

When I fed raw, I used to buy beef heart from Walmart...


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

My local grocery store is actually cheaper than Wal-mart. 

Keep in mind that a lot of Wal-mart's meat will be enhanced. Check the sodium content on the chicken... ideally it should be under 80.


----------



## jlaugh87 (Mar 14, 2011)

Well I found around .60 and around .70 per pound of chicken quarters.... I will have to check the sodium content.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Some times we find better deals on neat at the local Asian store called Cao Nguyen


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would go to a local butcher, meat processor and order bulk for the best prices. You can usually order boxes turkey necks, or ask them if they have a dog food grind. Many do. Usually the grinds will consist of beef, pork, fat and some organ meat.
Wal-mart meat is prepacked and sent that way, I would rather get meat that isn't preserved with carbon monoxide and as said aboved, enhanced.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I am surprised that there is no online suppliers. In Germany you can order raw food from online stores that are specialized in Barfing... is there an online store in the US? I googled but couldn't find anything.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

A Place for Paws - Columbiana, Ohio - Home
Hare Today, Gone Tommorow
GreenTripe.Com Main Index
G & C Raw NOW FOR DOGS - CATS - FERRETS


----------



## jlaugh87 (Mar 14, 2011)

There are online sources... I have a friend who uses My Pet Carnivore | Raw dog, cat, and pet food including: tripe, beef, bones, chicken, duck, rabbit, turkey ... but its a little too expensive for me. According to him, it comes really nice and packaged. 

For me, I'd rather save a few bucks and portion out the daily meals myself.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The only thing I order online is the green tripe. Can't find that just anywhere!


----------



## jlaugh87 (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm going to call a butcher here in town... There are so few now. How much turkey neck should be used in the diet? 

I just started raw about a month or so but I want to add variety (just on chicken right now).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Turkey necks are considered a raw meaty bone and can weigh as much as a pound, so I chunk those into 1/3's for a RMB. If I get hen necks, I'll give one neck and some muscle meat, organ meat to complete the meal. 
I can't order tom or hen necks, just get what they send me. Usually comes in a 30# box for about a buck a #. I'll get about 75 hen necks in a box vs 30 tom necks. 
My dogs love them, I usually give about 3 or 4 thru a weeks time.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Watch the pork you get from the grocery stores as it tends to have a high percentage of "solution" added. Most I see are 8-12%. My Cocker had problems after getting alot of pork (like chops and tenderloins) from the grocery stores.

Search Yahoogroups using BARF and your state abbreviation (or closest big city) to see if there are any raw feeding groups near you. Those people will know where to get supplies.

Google "purveyors" and your area and see what's around you.


----------

